
Game-changer: Asus Eee PC a win for Intel and Linux, at Microsoft's expense - kkim
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071105-game-changer-asus-eee-pc-a-win-for-intel-and-linux-at-microsofts-expense.html
======
sadiq
I worry a little that as they get more popular and eee-with-XP debuts,
retailers will start to drop the Linux version.

